# Help with search function



## californiagirl (May 25, 2010)

When trying to do a search on tug, I am getting a "fatal error" message and am unable to search.  I have never had this problem before.  HELP!!


----------



## DeniseM (May 25, 2010)

The TUG search function is glitchy - put this in your google search box instead:

*"searchwords"site:tugbbs.com*


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2010)

another alternative is to use the TUG Global Search box

http://search.tug2.net


----------

